# RPC Server Unavailable error using the new Reliability and Performance Monitor



## ScriptingGuy (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi all,

This is my first post so go easy on me if I am not clear. When using the new Windows Server 2008 Reliability and Performance Monitor on Server1 (a Domain Controller) to view Server2 (a Server 2008 Server). When I right-click and try to "Connect to Server2" I get a "RPC Server unavailable" error. The strange thing is when I load the Computer Management console and connect to Server2 it works just fine. Am I missing something here?

I have checked my RPC Service on the DC is started and the Dependencies of Server Services are started. Any other ideas are appreciated.

Thank you,

ScriptingGuy
(Small Business Server 2008 & Win7)
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Server® 2008 Standard FE , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5300 @ 2.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 6142 Mb
Graphics Card: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter, 6 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 419342 MB, Free - 67831 MB; D: Total - 14001 MB, Free - 1724 MB; J: Total - 63999 MB, Free - 45303 MB; 
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, Benicia, 1.01, MS1C95R42601936
Antivirus: None

Here is the log file from Hijackthis:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:59:00 PM, on 12/4/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18527)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\FP_AX_CAB_INSTALLER.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = res://iesetup.dll/SoftAdmin.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = res://iesetup.dll/SoftAdmin.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://blogs.technet.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://blogs.technet.com
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = mysharepointspa.local
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{02E3662F-2569-4D10-9147-987DBE9639C0}: NameServer = 192.168.0.2
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = mysharepointspa.local
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{02E3662F-2569-4D10-9147-987DBE9639C0}: NameServer = 192.168.0.2
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = mysharepointspa.local
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{02E3662F-2569-4D10-9147-987DBE9639C0}: NameServer = 192.168.0.2
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\certocm.dll,-347 (CertSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\certsrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\dfssvc.exe,-101 (Dfs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\dfssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @dfsrress.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSRs.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\dns.exe,-49157 (DNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\dns.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-30007 (IISADMIN) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\ismserv.exe,-1 (IsmServ) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\ismserv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\kdcsvc.dll,-1 (kdc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-30005 (MSFTPSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\ntdsmsg.dll,-1 (NTDS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: File Replication Service (NtFrs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\ntfrs.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\rqs.exe,-200 (Rqs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\rqs.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @gpapi.dll,-114 (RSoPProv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\RSoPProv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\srm.dll,-3022 (SrmReports) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\srmhost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-20001 (WMSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\inetsrv\wmsvc.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 6522 bytes


----------

